# camp chef flat top griddle...



## Nations30

Anyone use the camp chef flat top griddle 600? It's the 4 burner griddle that also has grill grates...I have been thinking about getting one for a while, but looking for some thoughts on the product to help me decide.


----------



## SonnyE

I know there are some flattop flyers around here.
Hang on and maybe some will drift in.

If I remember right, the Camp Chef is well liked.


----------



## chopsaw

I don't think you would be sorry to own that . I have a 28" black stone , and I love it . Makes some great eats . That camp chef is top shelf .


----------



## jcam222

I have a 36” Blackstone and love it. We do hibachi nite lol. I can do like 3 dozen scrambled eggs I’m a matter of minutes! I’ve heard the Camp Chef is top notch.


----------



## Catfish61x

I also have the blackstone 36 inch flat top and love it. You can cook a whole breakfast on it.


----------



## SmokinAl

I have the Camp chef 36" flat top. It is well built just like all of the Camp Chef products!
I keep mine outside with a cover & after seasoning it, I have never had a bit of rust or corrosion on it. I've had it for several years & it still works like the day I bought it.
It is a very good unit & certainly worth the extra $ that you will pay over a Blackstone. IMHO!
Al


----------



## jcam222

Catfish61x said:


> I also have the blackstone 36 inch flat top and love it. You can cook a whole breakfast on it.


Here’s 2 1/2 dozen eggs about ready to stir in the pile of chorizo, peppers and onion lol.  Flat grills are the king of breakfast.


----------



## retfr8flyr

I echo Al, I have had my 600 Flat Top for quite a while now and love it. I also keep mine outside, under a cover and well seasoned. I haven't had any rust problems, some on the underside but I don't care about that. It's nice to pull the top off and use the grates for quickly heating pots and such. I have never really used it for grilling but it's fully capable.


----------



## 3montes

I went with the Camp Chef Pro 90 X 3 burner camp stove and bought the 24 and 12 inch griddles for it. I went this route for portability to take with us RV'ing and for greater flexibility. With the griddles it works just as good as any dedicated flat top plus you can also use it as a camp stove without the griddles.  It breaks down nicely for portability and the stove fits into a nice roller bag and the griddles each have their own carry bag. All told I think it ran me about $500.

Some of the dedicated will break down somewhat for portability but you need 2 people to manhandle them. Also Camp Chef probably has the best customer service in the business.


----------

